# Anyone out there with a WD HDTV...?



## dh2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

May sound like an odd thing for such an NMT "fanboy" to ask about...! :unbelievable:

... but I've had a wee faff with one of these a couple of times, and found them to be pretty good for the money. I'm considering buying one for my girlfriend for her birthday, because she's just bought herself a new TV. I'd buy her an A-110, but it's more than twice as much, so...!

[cough]

My questions are:

1). Does the HDTV play VIDEO_TS DVD rips? I expect this is a silly question, but I've learned to assume nothing...!

2). What's the interface like? It doesn't need to be as gorgeous as YAMJ, but is it fairly self-explanatory?

3). Is there anything I should know about it, good or bad, that a seasoned user can advise upon?


Thanks,




DH.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,...
Was not even aware of this product. Looks like a pretty good deal for the price,... but for this quote;

"Combined with a My Passport portable drive (sold separately), this player is the most convenient way to play HD movies or user-generated videos, listen to high-quality digital music and show high-resolution slideshows of your family photos on your TV." 

Makes me wonder. Lowest price for both that I could find was just a bit over $200. Looks like you can get an A-110 for the same price.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a thread on this device here.

While I don't own one of these yet it is at the top of my Christmas list. :bigsmile:

I have already been backing up my DVD collection to external hard drives so all I need is the player itself.

Wbassett doesn't own one of these either, he uses a PS3 as a video server, but a relative of his does and he helped him set it up and was quite impressed with it. At the moment it is the biggest bang-for-the-buck for what it does.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't have one, but the word on the street is that the WD tv has one of the most comprehensive codec libraries out there.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/16/wd-tv-2-spruces-up-western-digitals-already-attractive-media-pl/
http://www.wdc.com/WDProducts/Library/UM/ENG/4779-705014.pdf
http://www.wdc.com/en/products/wdtv/releasenotes/WDTVreleasenotes.pdf


----------

